# Claudio Nicolai,



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

from twitter: Sad news of the death of the German baritone Claudio Nicolai, aged 91. A mainstay of ⁦
@operkoeln
⁩, he sang on that stage alone 1,066 times.


----------

